# Mac recommendations



## Ne Oublie (Mar 1, 2010)

If I remember correctly, we have some Mac guys on the board, so this question would be to those folks.

What software would you recommend, any and all that has been helpful and that you have enjoyed?

I have read some on the bible software for Mac, but might just run Windows stuff for that, but am willing to hear
your thoughts on that.

I will be running VMWareFusion which will allow me to run my windows stuff in my mac environment, but if there is
some good stuff for Mac, I would very much appreciate any suggestions and why you have such opinions.

Thanks!


----------



## SemperEruditio (Mar 1, 2010)

My pastor highly recommends Accordance. I have Logos for the Mac but prefer to use the Windows version via Fusion. I haven't upgraded to the latest Logos however. I haven't purchased Accordance but will probably after this semester. The way it's looking is that for everything except for Bible stuff I will use Logos and then use Accordance for all my Bible stuff...of course this might change once I look into the Logos upgrade.

I bought the new Glo software which is only for Windows. I was able to install it on the Windows side of my Mac but only on one computer the others it just doesn't work. The Glo tech support does not support any Mac installs even if you're using Windows because you aren't running Windows on a PC. It's a nice program for the interactive parts. Not much in terms of a study bible but the filters it uses and what you can do with it as far as an atlas I'm enjoying messing with it so far.

The irony of all this to me is that I couldn't wait to learn the languages so that I could use all this software and now the last thing I want to do is use any of this software for the languages.


----------



## coramdeo (Mar 1, 2010)

Quick Books or Quicken for Mac, MS Office for Mac.


----------



## KMK (Mar 1, 2010)

Ditto to Office for Mac


----------



## jfschultz (Mar 1, 2010)

Before spending the $$$ for Office, check out iWork (Pages for word processing, Numbers for spreadsheets, Keynote for presentations). The new Mac will include a trial copy of iWork that will let you use each of these applications for 30 days after it is first used. If you like it, it is a $79 purchase.


----------



## EricP (Mar 1, 2010)

For whatever its worth, I grew up as a MS-DOS (really showing my age!) then Windows guy (until my last Dell laptop died a miserable windows death a few years ago) using Office, bibleworks, Esword, etc. I finally decided to lose the Win-whatever misery and go Mac; in doing so, I made a conscious decision to stay away from anything windows, including Office. I really can say I haven't been so pleased in a long time! Accordance really is the best (for both my seminary stuff and Sunday school/quiet time things)--excellent support, great product. Iwork (Pages word processor; Notes slides/presentations; Numbers spreadsheet) has been good, though I really think the best word processor for foreign languages (esp. Hebrew) is Mellel. It's seemed to me that the Mac world goes for smaller niche products (like Mellel) rather than the "I can do anything in the entire world including split the atom" with one program/suite like Office, and the niche world seems a bit more responsive to questions and issues than Microsoft.


----------



## Rich Koster (Mar 1, 2010)

Open Office is a freebie that lets you work with Word, Excel and the like.


----------



## ClayPot (Mar 1, 2010)

Unzip (a compression utility), Burn (a burning utility far more powerful than the default available on a Mac), FFMpegX for video encoding.


----------

